# Comcast Users - February's Hack



## OnePostWonder (Apr 10, 2014)

Did any of you receive an email about this or was it not serious enough to worry about?

Link here.

I knew about this close to when it happened and was waiting a bit to hear from Comcast, since I know any investigation would take at least some time.  I'm also asking here to get some opinions about whether or not the Comcast should have batted an eye at this or at the very least sent an email to customers.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 10, 2014)

No


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 10, 2014)

If you are worried... change your passwords.
I don't use them, so I would get no email for it.


----------



## sttubs (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a Comcast customer & this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd never use their email, or any ISP email. It's just bad practice IMO, since most ISP's delete your emails when you cancel your services with them. I've probably had 5+ ISP's since I created my gmail account in 2005.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 11, 2014)

95Viper said:


> If you are worried... change your passwords.
> I don't use them, so I would get no email for it.



You didn't really say much here.  Obviously if I'm concerned, I would change my passwords.  I'm more concerned that the ISP didn't let the customers know.  As far as "I don't use them, so I would get no email for it", do you realize that's like me saying "I don't own a Ferrari, so I don't drive one to work" ?



Fizban said:


> I'd never use their email, or any ISP email. It's just bad practice IMO, since most ISP's delete your emails when you cancel your services with them. I've probably had 5+ ISP's since I created my gmail account in 2005.



Regardless of what they do with the email, the password for the email is the password for the entire account.  It's not about what they do with my email, it's about what could be done with it if the account were compromised.

It sounds like I'll just be giving them a call.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 12, 2014)

OnePostWonder said:


> You didn't really say much here. Obviously if I'm concerned, I would change my passwords. I'm more concerned that the ISP didn't let the customers know. As far as "I don't use them, so I would get no email for it", do you realize that's like me saying "I don't own a Ferrari, so I don't drive one to work" ?



Don't be so snippy... It is a shame that they did not let you know... I am stunned...  Most don't tell about breaches or lapses in their security until weeks or months later, now-a-days.
I was just saying change your password and have done with it.  No need to cry over spilled milk.
And, as for me not having a Ferrari ain't got cr*p to do with me not having Comcast. Piss poor analogy in this case.
I was just letting you know I would not have seen an email from them; 'cause I don't use them.



OnePostWonder said:


> Did any of you receive an email about this or was it not serious enough to worry about?


You ask this question and I answered.



OnePostWonder said:


> I knew about this close to when it happened and was waiting a bit to hear from Comcast, since I know any investigation would take at least some time. I'm also asking here to get some opinions about whether or not the Comcast should have batted an eye at this or at the very least sent an email to customers.



I answered this, too; by stating, I don't have them and would not get an email... so no opinion (concerning my first post).
However, I hope the answer above is suitable for you.

If you want certain answers to your threads; then, post a list of what you want and I'll pick from the list next time!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2014)

Viper, I love you.



This is kinda bad on comcast's end for not notifing customers. But as was mentioned most people probably use a web base email provider anyway and not one of there isp.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 12, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Don't be so snippy... It is a shame that they did not let you know... I am stunned...  Most don't tell about breaches or lapses in their security until weeks or months later, now-a-days.
> I was just saying change your password and have done with it.  No need to cry over spilled milk.
> And, as for me not having a Ferrari ain't got cr*p to do with me not having Comcast. Piss poor analogy in this case.
> I was just letting you know I would not have seen an email from them; 'cause I don't use them.



Don't be so snippy?  Seems like pot calling the kettle black.  The fact of the matter is, what you posted was obvious.  It's as simple as that.  No, it wasn't a poor analogy, it's just apparently one you don't understand.  You're focused too much on the "Ferrari" part instead of the entire analogy.  You could put anything in there.  How about a Ugo?  The point is, it would be like me going into a thread here and saying, "I don't have a water block, so I wouldn't know what to do about your water block issue."  It's just one of those things that you really don't need to let everyone know.  It's essentially meaningless information.  I wasn't being snippy, you inferred that from my language, but did so incorrectly; I was merely stating that you didn't say much.  I probably should have stated in my original post that "I know the first thing I should do is change my password", especially given the number of breaches lately and the articles that cover them, and changing your  password first being common practice.  Nonetheless, I should have at least excluded that from "didn't say much", because some people might not know.  I think it annoys me (and something I tend to interpret as demeaning) when people say I'm worried.

Unfortunately, this form of communication causes a lot of meaning to be lost, studies have found.



> I answered this, too; by stating, I don't have them and would not get an email... so no opinion (concerning my first post).
> However, I hope the answer above is suitable for you.
> 
> If you want certain answers to your threads; then, post a list of what you want and I'll pick from the list next time!



You don't need a list, you just need to consider how much your post is actually contributing.  Like I said, it seems that people either don't know about it or really don't care, so I'll likely just end up talking to Comcast directly.



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> This is kinda bad on comcast's end for not notifing customers. But as was mentioned most people probably use a web base email provider anyway and not one of there isp.



It doesn't is a problem on Comcast's part.  Again, it doesn't matter if people use a different, non-ISP-issued email.  The problem here is that the password for the entire account is the password for the email; that means they have the ability to do whatever the account affords them, which may involve cancelling or adding services.  I'm not 100% certain, but I am 100% certain that it isn't just email that is the issue.  They have access to calls coming into the home, and speech-to-text messages that hit the answering machine, which may contain confidential information.

People are focusing way too much on the email side of things.  At the same time, I don't know what was compromised, if account credentials were at all.  Comcast never said anything and seemingly left customers (the ones who knew) in the dark, which was the point of the original post.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, still snippy I see.
Never said you were worried... read my post.
You were the one who asked was it serious enough to worry about.
You seem to not even know what you posted.

And, you quoted me saying saying I stated the obvious. Yep I did, glad you got the obvious.
Guess I shoulda just posted "No".
If, you don't like my post, to bad for you... because, I'll post 'til a mod says not to.

Do you feel like a kettle (black or any other color)?

Here is some more obvious info...
A lot of the other large companies (Verizon, AT&T, Hughes, etc, and including (obviously) Comcast) use SSO for their customers convenience.
I don't believe they will change it, unless the whole structure collapses or fails.

So, here is some (obvious) advice, change your password IF you are worried.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 14, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Wow, still snippy I see.
> Never said you were worried... read my post.
> You were the one who asked was it serious enough to worry about.
> You seem to not even know what you posted.
> ...



Hahaha, wow...you're really serious?



			
				OnePostWonder said:
			
		

> *I wasn't being snippy, you inferred that from my language, but did so incorrectly*; I was merely stating that you didn't say much. I probably should have stated in my original post that "I know the first thing I should do is change my password", especially given the number of breaches lately and the articles that cover them, and changing your password first being common practice. *Nonetheless, I should have at least excluded that from "didn't say much", because some people might not know. I think it annoys me (and something I tend to interpret as demeaning) when people say I'm worried.*
> 
> *Unfortunately, this form of communication causes a lot of meaning to be lost, studies have found.*



Yeah, that's being snippy.  After I just get done telling you I wasn't, and that a lot of meaning is lot in this form of communication so there is no way to interpret it accurately, you still say I'm being snippy.  Not only that, but I conceded two points.  You want me to be snippy?  You're quite obviously unable to read and understand English.  My, I really, really hope it isn't your first language.

*HERE IT IS IN BIG BOLD LETTERS.  I WAS NOT BEING "SNIPPY".*  That's another thing.  "Snippy"?  Are you a middle-aged woman?

Consider your explicit statement against what you've inferred from my post.  You read what _you_ wanted to and interpreted it how _you_ wanted to.  I hope for your sake, when people try and defuse an "issue" like I did here, you don't act like you have here in real life - one day it's going to backfire on you.  You more than likely only act like this under the pseudo-anonymity the internet provides.

Anyway, thanks again for pointing out that people should change their passwords as a primary step.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep, you are beyond snippy...

I wrote a long rebuttal to your post; then, I decided you are not worth it.
Enjoy life.
I have and will.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 14, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Yep, you are beyond snippy...
> 
> I wrote a long rebuttal to your post; then, I decided you are not worth it.
> Enjoy life.
> I have and will.



Reap what you sow.


----------

